# GPU-Z v0.0.3 - Bugs only



## lemonadesoda (Oct 5, 2007)

To help w1zz sift through all the postings of "thanks" and bugs relating to the "very old" versions of GPU-Z, this thread is for bugs relating to v0.0.3 ONLY

v0.0.4 is now out to download http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/779/mirrors.php

New thread exists for v0.0.4 bugs http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41435


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 5, 2007)

Not reporting dual displays.

Fact: 2 x Samsung 204Ts

Issue: Only showing one display


----------



## Thrawn (Oct 5, 2007)

Still no display info.
Die sizes for R420, R430 and R480? http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=482850&postcount=82
I think it's better than nothing

ps: Validation works for me.


----------



## R350np (Oct 5, 2007)

Doesn´t show some infos, look at attached Picture.
Display shows as unknown.



My graphicadapter: MSI - NX8800-T2D320E-HD-OC
My display: Benq FP93G X (digital)
My OS: Win XP x64

P.S.: Valdiation only shows: connected, nothing happens.

EDIT:
Driver-Info not shown correctly: I´m using FW 163.71


----------



## vertex (Oct 5, 2007)

Missing parameters.
I have gddr3 not sdram
memory bus 0bit, bandwith 0,0gb/s
technology 0nm
any other bugs.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/bwp8g/


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 5, 2007)

Same as R350np with the 8800 GTS doesn't show some info. Also doesnt show the right Shader clock when shader is not linked and OC sepratley. When I click on card #2 the Shaders show as 0 unified.


----------



## Marioace (Oct 5, 2007)

No reporting Display and no Drivers Info


----------



## pt (Oct 5, 2007)

wrong clocks (default are correct)






both, ccc, atitool, and some othe programs show this clocks, only amd tool shows the real ones


----------



## someguyfromhell (Oct 5, 2007)

missing info:


----------



## K-Ch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Error in monitor detection*

The monitor is detected as a 15" SyncMaster, it's a 17" SyncMaster, all of the other info is correct i think.


----------



## Scimmia (Oct 5, 2007)

Crashes on startup on my machine at the office. Dual card (GeForce FX 5200 and TNT2 M64) and triple display (Dell P1130 and Dell D1226H on the 5200, Dell E228WFPc on the TNT2)


----------



## Skittle (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7vk7m

7800gt
Default memory speed showing 550mhz, while GPU memory is showing 1100mhz.
Obviously has something to do with DDR.. there certainly is not a 100% overclock on my memory.


----------



## XxwildxX (Oct 5, 2007)

just look at this, my 7950gt have 16rops (not 24, 24 is in texture units) and just look at the picture to see the other bug.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 5, 2007)

Still crashing on my MX440 card


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2007)

w1zz will you get in trouble for like copywright infringment because of the way it looks?


----------



## smash_fsc (Oct 5, 2007)

*Doesn´t show OC clocks*

HI Guys:

Doesn´t show some infos, like clocks on overclock see the attached Picture.

Default




OC




Peace OUT


----------



## pogvl (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7veup/
BIOS Version: VER010.049.000.001.024950 ???

atiflash -ai (v3.43)

```
Adapter  0    (BN=01, DN=00, PCIID=94001002, SSID=25521002)
    Asic Family        :  R600           
    Flash Type         :  M25P10      (128 KB)
    Product Name       :  113-B00701-100 R600 GDDR4_16Mx32 512bit 1024MB 507e/514m 
    Bios Config File   :  S3B00701.100   
    Bios P/N           :  113-B00701-100 
    Bios Version       :  010.049.000.001.024950
    Bios Date          :  04/25/07 22:18
```

atiflash -i 

```
adapter bn dn dID       asic           flash      romsize test    bios p/n    
======= == == ==== =============== ============== ======= ==== ===============
   0    01 00 9400 R600            M25P10           20000 pass 113-B00701-100
```


Wrong
AL2623W (25") - AL2623W (*25.5"*)


----------



## moshpit (Oct 5, 2007)

Still suffering no info and wrong info bugs on 8800GTS 640mb Superclocked. Zero shaders, wrong number ROPs, wrong bus width, and zero info for monitors. Vista x64, Forceware 163.67 WHQL.


----------



## Assimilator (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/c73vd

*Bugs*
- shader clock reported as 20MHz
- "status" textbox (when submitting results) is editable

*Small niggles*
- why is "NVIDIA SLI" is displayed as an enabled combobox when it only has 1 option?
- with multiple graphics cards installed, graphics card combobox at bottom displays both, but there is no way to tell which card is which. Maybe add a number after the card name, e.g. "Graphics Card (#1)" "Graphics Card (#2)"?
- please change that nasty MFC icon


----------



## aGeoM (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi

BUG: Not displaying correct info about SLI status.
       No Display info.


Thank you.


----------



## Betrayer00GT (Oct 6, 2007)

The clocks listed in GPU-Z were correct at stock, and incorrect when OCed. I am actually at 684/1620/1080, as shown here:






The validation portion worked for me, it is just validating incorrect/missing information:

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/6kku3

Notice that my twin displays are missing, as is info for:

ROPs:
Pixel Fillrate:
Shaders:
Texture Fillrate:
[memory] Bus Width:
[memory] Bandwidth:

The GPU clocks are listed as 685 MHz  1083 MHz  1586 MHz

They should be 684/1080/1620, as shown in the above screen shot of the RivaTuner Monitor.

Also note that I am on air ATM, so there is only one video card installed right now. That will change by the end of this week, and I will report back on any problems with detecting the dual XFX 8800GTS cards I will have at that time (and what is currently reported in my "System Specs")



I will say this is an awesome project, and I have been looking for a tool that will tell me the chipset being used for video in a computer so I can install the proper drivers. Very cool (assuming it asks the hardware what it is, and I believe so due to BIOS rev info, etc).

Thank you!


----------



## dickxdv (Oct 6, 2007)

now 0.03 can recognize my X1650GT display, 

correct information: Core name, size, Ram size, Ram type, Core and Ram speed

however, still have something error

1. Pixel Shader...(everest said 24, GPU-Z said 8...)
2. Driver ver...didnot show
3. display...didnot show 

pls fix it.


----------



## ziddey (Oct 6, 2007)

Set to 700/800 GD60.
Shows up properly for default clock.
First row is strange.

That said, I have 2d programmed for 450/660/GD20. Is there a way to have gpuz read the actual clock. For instance, at the time of the cap, atitool showed the actual 2d mode clock of 450/660.


----------



## xeper (Oct 6, 2007)

*GPU-Z doesn't show half of info on my ASUS GF8800GTS 320 model*


----------



## pt (Oct 6, 2007)

new version out


----------



## gareth170 (Oct 6, 2007)

the gpu-z isn't displaying the gpu clock/memory overclocked and the Pixel Fillrate, Texel Fillrate should increase when overclocking...







this is from EVEREST Ultimate Edition:
Field	Value
Graphics Processor Properties	
Video Adapter	ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT (RV630)
BIOS Version	010.052.000.000.025211
GPU Code Name	RV630
PCI Device	1002-9588 / 1002-2542
Transistors	390 million
Process Technology	65 nm
Die Size	153 mm2
Bus Type	PCI Express x16 @ x16
Memory Size	256 MB
*GPU Clock	857 MHz  (original: 800 MHz, overclock: 7%)*
RAMDAC Clock	400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines	4
TMU Per Pipeline	2
Unified Shaders	120  (v4.0)
DirectX Hardware Support	DirectX v10
*Pixel Fillrate	3428 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate	6856 MTexel/s*

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	GDDR4
Bus Width	128-bit
Real Clock	1098 MHz (DDR)  (original: 1100 MHz)
Effective Clock	2196 MHz
Bandwidth	34.3 GB/s

Miscellaneous	
Fan Speed	16%
Utilization	0%


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 6, 2007)

v0.0.4 is now out http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/779/mirrors.php


----------



## gareth170 (Oct 6, 2007)

its the same with gpu-z v0.0.4...


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 6, 2007)

[posted to thread for 0.0.4]


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 6, 2007)

*CLOSED*

Please report bugs for v0.0.4 only. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=41435


----------

